# thera-band latex free, your thoughts and experience with either or.



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

curious what you all have to say about the latex free thera bands, do they last longer than the latex?

doesnt seem to come in gold tho...

*Color* *Part Number(25 YD)*
*Part Number(25 YD)-CE* 
Yellow​#20324
#50324 
Red​#20334
#50334 
Green​#20344
#50344 
Blue​#20354
#50354 
Black​#20364
#50364

i got some red that im working with, it seems to work nicely for what it is.

looking into buying a box of gold thera atm, but i wanted to find out your thoughts on the latex free, durability compared to latex mostly, but any advice will help.

thx​


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

are you allergic to latex ?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

As we say in New Jersey: Fugettaboutit! Latex free also means less stretch for us slingshot guys. I don't use it because it snaps when stretched pretty good. I even tried to use some as ties and it snapped. If you have an allergy to latex and need something else,try Natural Gum Rubber. Flatband


----------

